# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  منطق رقمي

## sarah-333

[SIZE="7"][/SIZE وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته بدي كتاب منطق رقمي نظري مترجم للعربي 
واسئله  :Bl (7):

----------


## sarah-333

_ما بعرف اذا بتئدرو تساعدوني_

----------


## sarah-333

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## Sc®ipt

تفضلي اختي هذا كتاب رائع عن المنطق الرقمي باللغة العربية
http://www.mediafire.com/?mtijmnmdjez

تحياتي

----------


## sarah-333

*شكراكتيييييييييييييييييييييير
جد مابعرف كيف اتشكركم*

----------


## Sc®ipt

العفو اختي ,, احنا بالخدمة دائما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تفضلي اختي هذا كتاب رائع عن المنطق الرقمي باللغة العربية
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mtijmnmdjez
> 
> تحياتي


أقولك إنك أفهم إنسان وعقل الالكتروني بالمنتدى بتستاهل كل خير

----------


## sarah-333

*شكرا هدا الشي بيعطيني حماس وبشجعني استمر  وبأراده كبيره انه اكمل*

----------


## حسان القضاة

تفضلي كمان هالبرنامج خاص لطلاب المنطق الرقمي نزلته زمان ان شاء الله يفيدك
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187

----------

